# Chokes for passing ducks and geese?



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

duckcommander101 said:


> HTL ammo + regular chokes + ability to hit the birds is the best setup for pass shooting.
> 
> You can go with an aftermarket choke, which I do, but it is not always needed as factory chokes provide good patterns with the loads they like.
> 
> ...


 Echo, do I hear an echo.. :lol: More bang for your buck with the ammo than the choke..


----------



## KLR (Sep 2, 2006)

DEDGOOSE said:


> Echo, do I hear an echo.. :lol: More bang for your buck with the ammo than the choke..


It's not an echo. Most people recognize my superior intellect and experience and the quality of my opinion in matters related to shotguns and wingshooting.




Lol.


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

TSS Caddis said:


> ...If they are feet out in the decoys, you can kill them with anything.


Unless I'm hunting with Shi Kid in a corn strip, when it seems like I can't hit my #$%^@#! with both hands!


----------



## lewy149 (Apr 19, 2007)

Only shot at 2 bunches, could shot into more but the didn't finish. Shot this double, first bird prolly 25 yards second, the bloody one, 35 plus.


----------



## lewy149 (Apr 19, 2007)

blood splatter for prolly 6 yards


----------

